# Suggestion: Add a Tivo and FIOS forum?



## NJRonbo (Jun 3, 2005)

Since there are issues with Verizon Fios and Tivo I thought that it
would be a great idea if the board "opps" would add a FIOS area so
that its growing community of users can discuss the pros and cons
of Tivo usage with that service.

Thank You


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

I'll second that...although the moderators would have to round up several threads into one under the TiVo Community and I don't think that'll happen (not that they couldn't do it). Good idea though.


----------



## Zoinks1 (Jan 20, 2009)

richsadams said:


> I'll second that..


I'll third that. FIOS was rolled out into our town a few months ago, and I am hopeful that I'll get it soon (I've got underground utilities in my neighborhood, so it's not at my house yet). Currently, I have a 4 year old Dish DVR.

So, I'm thinking of switching to Fios. After doing some research, it is very obvious that the Fios DVR is a horrible joke. So now I've decided to go with a Tivo HD for OTA, and switch to FIOS when it arrives. So, yeah, I've had a lot of Fios/Tivo questions!

BTW, these forums are very helpful. I almost posted questions three times, but the forum suggested threads that already had the answer. That's a very well thought out feature.


----------



## NJRonbo (Jun 3, 2005)

Zoinks,

I hope you have been doing your homework on this forum and know
about the issues regarding Fios and Tivo.

...not that you shouldn't buy a Tivo unit but be aware you will probably
need to do some attenuating to bring the problems under control.


----------



## Zoinks1 (Jan 20, 2009)

NJRonbo said:


> Zoinks,
> 
> I hope you have been doing your homework on this forum and know
> about the issues regarding Fios and Tivo.
> ...


Yes, I've seen - and bookmarked it. I guess the Fios signal is too strong?

I've bookmarked several posts here and at broadbandreports.com so I can reference them when I get the install.

Thanks for the heads up though!


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

NJRonbo said:


> Zoinks,
> 
> I hope you have been doing your homework on this forum and know
> about the issues regarding Fios and Tivo.
> ...


For what little it's worth, I didn't need any attenuation on my FIOS set-up. (I'd already picked up the attenuators, just in case, but didn't need to use them)


----------

